# [ internet ]  Pas d'internet

## webby

Bonjour les amis ,

Apres une installation ..  -->  Pas d'internet ..

J'ai besoin de votre aide ..    :Wink: 

http://imagesia.com/screenshot-111215-11-49-34-am_13usy

http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1449849693.png

Quel est la commande pour les mirrorlist ??

----------

## xaviermiller

Je dirais plutôt : pas de réseau.

Quelle est l'interface réseau ? L'as-tu bien intégrée dans ton noyau ?

Vérifie via lspci -n, et http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/index.rhtmlx pour savoir quel module installer

----------

